# 3 Mile Bridge



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Thinking about going to 3Mile bridge sometime this week. What are you guys catching out there? What bait should I use? Thanks for any info or advice you would be willing to give. Thanks Casey


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use fresh dead shrimp from pattis, manage reds n white trout


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Too much junk said:


> Thinking about going to 3Mile bridge sometime this week. What are you guys catching out there? What bait should I use? Thanks for any info or advice you would be willing to give. Thanks Casey


I have had a lot of luck with live shrimp, bull minnows, Gulps, and jigs. Even dead, cut frozen cigar minnows. Find the structure and you can catch a lot of interesting things. Redfish, bluefish, and white trout, mostly. 

If you catch a white trout, hook it through the back, drop it down, and hold on.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

If you go around dark or at night the reds are still thick now under and around the lights. Jigs and gulps or white bucktails. You can even get some topwater action. Also ++1 on the white trout bait.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yep wait for a flat night and get there at sundown then putter up and down the lights on the down current side of the bridge and have a jig ready, jerkbaits to doa shrimp to grubs work, brighter the better, glow kicks all the ass. slots are becoming more sparse but the bulls are fun to go round after round with.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> yep wait for a flat night and get there at sundown then putter up and down the lights on the down current side of the bridge and have a jig ready, jerkbaits to doa shrimp to grubs work, brighter the better, glow kicks all the ass. slots are becoming more sparse but the bulls are fun to go round after round with.


Sssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Yep. If I find you on my spot and I will throw a cobia jig at you.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

oh yeah forgot to mention that, ill probably kill you and send ur boat to a chop shop if you end up on my privately dropped and funded reef that i sunk out there #sarcasam because people are stupid.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

It seems I better get real familiar with all these "private spots" before I start fishing down there. Lol


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rightbrained said:


> It seems I better get real familiar with all these "private spots" before I start fishing down there. Lol


The bridge rubble there? I put that down.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome, I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like their lost tackle back when you remove your bridge rubble. Hahaha 

Sorry for the thread hijack, just got a giggle out of the previous posts.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Rightbrained said:


> Awesome, I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like their lost tackle back when you remove your bridge rubble. Hahaha
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack, just got a giggle out of the previous posts.


Yes and some anchors too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

COALTRAIN said:


> Yes and some anchors too.


I've got an anchor that I caught there if you want it.....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yall fight over the bottom. Just leave my Bull Reds alone.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Yall fight over the bottom. Just leave my Bull Reds alone.


Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Yall fight over the bottom. Just leave my Bull Reds alone.


Thay are all yours. Till I get the itch next winter.


----------



## JustnCase (May 25, 2012)

can i have my anchor back?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JustnCase said:


> can i have my anchor back?


What size was it? I'm not joking about the anchor.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*Do the Reds run there around 3 mile bridge mid June?*

Are the reds in around e mile bridge mid June?
If niot there where would bbe a good place to fish for them?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenn said:


> Are the reds in around e mile bridge mid June?
> If niot there where would bbe a good place to fish for them?


They are always some of them around 3 Mile. It's amazing to see them on the fishfinder...it's like a huge parade of fish just cruising along looking for food.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Rightbrained said:


> It seems I better get real familiar with all these "private spots" before I start fishing down there. Lol


Anyone interested in side-scan images (with numbers) of the waters near three mile bridge? It would be straightforward for me to do a side-scan survey of that area.

Do you just want pics of the old fishing pier/bridge, or both sides of the current bridge?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I lost a small bruce anchor out there, for my kayak. Brand new first time in the water and it got hung on the bridge rubble, I even had the quick retrieve setup on it, to no avail. Mine had a white rope attached to it ( i know those are super rare) but I've replaced it already so if it's mine enjoy!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

"I buy and sell private numbers, side-scan images, and 3-D bottom maps"


I like your style!!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Anyone interested in side-scan images (with numbers) of the waters near three mile bridge? It would be straightforward for me to do a side-scan survey of that area.
> 
> Do you just want pics of the old fishing pier/bridge, or both sides of the current bridge?



You took my reply out of context. 
That was an attempt at humor!


----------



## JustnCase (May 25, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> What size was it? I'm not joking about the anchor.


 
I lost it last season on the south side of the bridge at about halfway from the navigation channel to the little rise in the bridge near Gulf Breeze, it was 26 feet of murky water on the depthfinder. Otherwise I would have snorkeled down to get it it, but the wind on the bay made it impossible to see two feet in front of my face. The pintle connector pin broke at the top of the anchor rode chain link after I raised it and there was about 100 pounds of bridge rubble attached to it (concrete and rebar chunk...my God I almost never got it to the boat). Anchor was a 25 lb with about 6 feet of chain rode. I already bought another one (got it on good sale price from Auer Marine in FWB), so if you have my old one, you can keep it. I appreciate your kindness. Keep it if you need it, if not, just pay it forward to someone who may need one who's in a bind for cash. See ya on the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JustnCase said:


> I lost it last season on the south side of the bridge at about halfway from the navigation channel to the little rise in the bridge near Gulf Breeze, it was 26 feet of murky water on the depthfinder. Otherwise I would have snorkeled down to get it it, but the wind on the bay made it impossible to see two feet in front of my face. The pintle connector pin broke at the top of the anchor rode chain link after I raised it and there was about 100 pounds of bridge rubble attached to it (concrete and rebar chunk...my God I almost never got it to the boat). Anchor was a 25 lb with about 6 feet of chain rode. I already bought another one (got it on good sale price from Auer Marine in FWB), so if you have my old one, you can keep it. I appreciate your kindness. Keep it if you need it, if not, just pay it forward to someone who may need one who's in a bind for cash. See ya on the water. :thumbsup:



I always do pay it forward. This wasn't the same one, but I've offered it to some folks. I'll keep it around I suppose.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've given away 4 anchors I caught out there, after keeping one for a spare for my self, haven't caught one there in a while though


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Anyone interested in side-scan images (with numbers) of the waters near three mile bridge? It would be straightforward for me to do a side-scan survey of that area.
> 
> Do you just want pics of the old fishing pier/bridge, or both sides of the current bridge?


 
I'd love a side scan of both sides of the bridge, don't think I could afford what you'd want for that though, lol


----------

